# Winterize Sprayer?



## MrWink (Nov 1, 2019)

My little Tritech is my baby. Grown really fond of it, I love my Lil' T7! The thought never crossed my mind, before. What should I do before I put it in the pole barn for the winter? Doubt I'll be doing any spraying over the winter. I could store it in the basement, but my wife doesn't appreciate it as much as I do. Maybe I need to make more money...She would appreciate it, or I could afford to keep the pole barn heated throughout the winter? Make more is probably the answer, but, it's too late in the year for that. I'll make more next year, I promise! So, in a pinch, what is the best way to winterize my little baby?


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

It would be best if you kept it in your basement, but if you want to leave it in a unheated barn, run paint thinner or RV winterizing fluid through it. Window washing fluid for cars would work as well but make sure it's not summer fluid.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Graco makes an antifreeze just for sprayers. But if you use it, be careful around pets. It can be deadly for them just like regular antifreeze. I have a a $2300 vet bill around somewhere to prove it.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

graco/asm, tritech make special pump storage fluid which is mostly proplyene glycol. You can use food grade proplyene glycol if you want to make sure its safe around pets. I just use the cheap car antifreeze. RV antifreeze is alcohol based.


----------



## MrWink (Nov 1, 2019)

Thanks for the info. I ran mineral spirits through it, thinking that would work. I was second guessing that decision yesterday. Glad I asked!


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

The storage fluids sold under the sprayer manufacture names are more expensive...$8.00/ qt is the cheapest I could find it. RV anti-freeze is about $4.00/gal, cheap thinner about the same. They all will work.

Thinner is cheap and what I always had on hand...so it's what I use.

I agree it's best to store in a heated environment if possible.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Lightningboy65 said:


> The storage fluids sold under the sprayer manufacture names are more expensive...$8.00/ qt is the cheapest I could find it. RV anti-freeze is about $4.00/gal, cheap thinner about the same. They all will work.
> 
> Thinner is cheap and what I always had on hand...so it's what I use.
> 
> I agree it's best to store in a heated environment if possible.



proplyene glycol is a good option because its pet/food safe and water soluble. I try to avoid thinner because I don't like cleaning it out of the pump and disposing of it after.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> proplyene glycol is a good option because its pet/food safe and water soluble. I try to avoid thinner because I don't like cleaning it out of the pump and disposing of it after.


Don't dispose of the thinner...that stuff is pretty clean coming out of the sprayer and can be reused. We recycled our thinner for years. Good for the environment and the wallet.

I agree it's not as environmentally friendly as PG, but since already on hand it is more coveinient.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Several years ago I attended a PDCA class about sprayer maintenance. The Titan Rep and a mechanic from a local repair company that were teaching the class both recommended RV anti-freeze.

I’ve been using RV anti-freeze in my pumps for about 5 years with no known issues. Even in the summer I’ll clean my pumps and then cycle some RV anti-freeze before I put them away. 

The Titan rep didn’t recommend leaving water in your pump for more than a couple days, because water can corrode aluminum parts inside your pump.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

PNW Painter said:


> Several years ago I attended a PDCA class about sprayer maintenance. The Titan Rep and a mechanic from a local repair company that were teaching the class both recommended RV anti-freeze.
> 
> I’ve been using RV anti-freeze in my pumps for about 5 years with no known issues. Even in the summer I’ll clean my pumps and then cycle some RV anti-freeze before I put them away.
> 
> ...



Not sure about titan but I don't believe graco pumps have any wetted parts that are aluminum. Usually they are stainless or tungsten carbide.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

To be honest I have no idea if they have any aluminum parts that are wetted? I’ve tried to take the advice that it’s a best practice to not leave water in my pumps for long periods of time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Industrial grade tungsten carbide can oxidize . Jewelry grade tungsten carbide will not. I'm assuming pump manufacturers typically use industrial grade. I have seen rust on tungsten parts.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

PNW Painter said:


> To be honest I have no idea if they have any aluminum parts that are wetted? I’ve tried to take the advice that it’s a best practice to not leave water in my pumps for long periods of time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



A lot of the gun bodies are aluminum that's all I can think of.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I was at that seminar! I still use the RV antifreeze in my pumps . And my RV 👍


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Damon T said:


> I was at that seminar! I still use the RV antifreeze in my pumps . And my RV 👍


Hey!
Good to hear from you buddy - been awhile.

Dan


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey Dan! I see you’ve been increasing your post count while I’ve been gone lol. I had issues with the mobile app for a while and I disappeared. Seems to work ok just on my browser


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm just curious, whatever happened to Jack with the urepairsprayer company, aka mrfixit?

Just wondering if his company went under or if he's still active here?

He also recommended RV antifreeze I believe...

I just use the 50/50 car antifreeze and just use the coolant jug for storage.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice to hear that RV antifreeze is safe for sprayers. I would rather use that than mineral spirits or pay too much for the Graco branded stuff.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

I usually put a set of studded snow tires on my sprayers. Seldom do I need chains, but I keep a set handy, just in case.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

Would the same steps work on a pneumatic pump like a Merkur, Kremlin etc?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

STAR said:


> Would the same steps work on a pneumatic pump like a Merkur, Kremlin etc?



With pneumatic pumps (merker specifically) it is important to not store in lacquer thinner. You should Always store the pump with the piston rod in the down positions to avoid sucking residual material through the upper packing's (This is also true for other graco pumps but not really feasible for most).


Check with the manufacturer to confirm compatible solvents with other pump packings. Some pumps like graco merker es for example optionally come with plated steel that would not be suitable for RV antifreeze.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Ive had my graco 490 for over 10 years and left nothing but water in it. Mind you my shop is heated..:yes:



cocomonkeynuts said:


> Not sure about titan but I don't believe graco pumps have any wetted parts that are aluminum. Usually they are stainless or tungsten carbide.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Ive had my graco 490 for over 10 years and left nothing but water in it. Mind you my shop is heated..:yes:


 Graco internals are all stainless steel except the hose connections


----------

